# Rare Colored Homers



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Hi All,
I really enjoy reading the posts on this genetics forum. Especially all the pigeon photos. Between me and my friend Lee,who lives a few miles from me, I believe we have homers in every color and modifier. I'm mostly working with gimpel and frill stencil. You can view photos of my birds at http://community.webshots.com/user/sirpigeon


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. They are indeed rare colors. How did you end with those colors?


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Hi Rod,

The Gimpels came from the late Nathan Barney of Utah. Mr.Barney worked for over 40 years on gimpel homers. My frill stencils come from Dal Stone of California. Dal has been working on frill stencil homers for over 40 years.
I also have toy stencil,reduced,frosty,rusty,rubella,and milky.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You have some stunningly beautiful birds Sirpigeon! Thank you for sharing them with us. Please do feel free to chime in here in the genetics forum! Could you perhaps define for those like me who don't understand the terms what "gimpel" and "frill stencil" mean?

Terry


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

*Gimpel and frill stencil*

Hi Terry,

Thanks for the compliments. Gimpel is the pattern on the archangel breed.The body is either bronze or gold but the wings are another color.
Frill stencil is the pattern on the oriental frill breed. The feathers are white with color on the edges (also known as laced). The tail can be either laced or ribbon-tail (white tail-bar). Frill stencil can also produce white-bars on the wings.
I hope this explains a little. I'm no genetics expert. But I am fortunate to have many genetics experts in my area that I go to with questions.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Very nice looking birds*

I have most of these genes in my rollers and am just starting to breed them into my old fireballs. 

There is almost no limit to what can be created if we have the right genes to play with.

Bill


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

awesome colors you got there! Thanks for sharing.


----------

